# Baby its cold outside ............



## Steve (Feb 2, 2015)

I was asked to start a thread on the temperature up where I live...
It isn't all that bad...
C'mon... after all... WE ARE CANADIAN ......  EH !!!!


http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/ontario/massey


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2015)

Well I want to know Steve how you and everyone who lives in such extreme weather conditions cope on a daily basis..
  -33 degrees...and -46 with wind chill ( dear god) 
I'd like to know how your water stays free flowing and doesn't freeze solid in the pipes..how your car batteries don't die all the time..do you keep vehicles in centrally heated garages...? 

Where do you buy clothing to keep you warm enough outdoors..etc..

I'd really love to have an insight into it all...after all the vast majority of us do not live with such extreme conditions.


----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2015)

I was asked to explain how life is up here...

The plumbing is indoors and why should there be a problem.. We have a septic system which NEVER freezes as it is way underground below the frost line which is 6 feet..

Houses are built with thicker outside walls to allow for more insulation.. Normally 2X4 is the norm but up here 2X8 is the norm and our house has 2X10 for the walls..
We live in an "A"Frame house which is an all electric house.. Electric forced hot air, added to electric baseboard in each room and we have an electric fireplace which we don't use very often unless it gets very cold..

I drive a Ford F150 and it is in a carport and I almost never plug it in.. It starts perfect in any weather..

We like to go out for a walk as long as the wind isn't fierce.. Cross country skiing also..

More questions, just feel free to ask and I will be more than happy to oblige...

At least there are NO bugs out there..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2015)

I presume a Ford 150 is the most durable truck for the snow in North America and Canada Steve?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2015)

Monday  2-2-15  11:30 AM  75 deg. on my patio.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2015)

Hope you and your wife are keeping nice and cozy Steve, how's the pup doing?


----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2015)

We are very warm and comfortable, thanks.. It isn't really all that bad outside, just a bit brisk...
Our pooch loves the outside when it is extremely brisk...
The Weather forecast is extreme cold for the balance of the week.. I hope the snow stays away next week as we are off for the week.. I am picking up our new car down south and we are driving down with the truck and coming back with 2 vehicles.. I don't want any snow storms that day...
I will post the info on the proper thread called "I will be gone" .... etc.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 2, 2015)

I have never seen snow or experienced any conditions colder than 6c We have always planned on going to Victoria in the winter to see snow but never quite got there. It has been known to get  a light dusting of snow in the Adelaide hills in the winter but we have never been in Adelaide when it had happened, Adelaide is (200 km from us ) 
It was forcast for us to have a extremely hot summer but so far it's been quite reasonable temptures in the high 20 s latter this week however it's forcast to get up close to 40c I'm not a fan of those temptures I like the high 20 s


----------



## Steve (Feb 3, 2015)

WERE HAVING A HEAT WAVE !!!!!!!

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/ontario/massey

Now, all we need is SNOW and lots of it and real soon...
Our village depends on snow and lots of it for $$$$$$$..
Snowmobiling is very big up here as is snowshoeing, cross country, ice fishing and winter carnivals..
The lakes are frozen with at least 2 feet of ice if not more.. Great as we have several ice fishing tournaments coming up..
Snow on the snowmobile trails brings loads of passerby tourists that spend the night here, eat here, gas here, as well as spend money in our village.. We rely on that $$$ very much.. Week-ends our village is like a circus with hundreds of snowmobiles on the streets..
Mild or cold weather, that won't stop the folks from going out and doing things especially those that travel hundreds of miles in the back bush on their snowmobiles..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, it's said that the VERY BEST winter weather in the U.S. is in San Diego, California. It use to be that the "Retirement State" of the U.S. for Seniors was Florida due to the warm winter weather that happens here..........don't think that is correct today. I mean, northeastern Florida can get pretty cold sometimes in the winter here. This AM, it was 32 degrees and we've seen a daytime high here of 45 degrees before. Now I understand why stores here sell some of the same types of winter clothes/coats that would be found in the Northern states. When we moved here, we sure didn't think it would get *THIS* cold and many boat owners will say, "Winterize my boat, no way. This is Florida!" After talking to our Marine Service, they told me they do get some cracked blocks each year due to people not "winterizing" their boat and their boat is stored outside. 

I'm sure there are some Northerner's that have a laugh at us when we have temps of 32 and 45 degrees saying, "see, you guys get the cold air also". And, they are right!


----------



## Steve (Feb 3, 2015)

Up here -32 and -45 degrees fahrenheit isn't uncommon doring the "cold snap" of winter..
I don't want to boast, but WE LOVE IT !!!!

I really can't see myself ever living in the temperatures you have down south.. The fact we have 4 very distinct seasons makes life up here exciting..
It was only -10c here today.. A real heat wave.. Down to -38c for tonight.. Just north of us, they had -56c yesterday..
Now, if we can only get about a good 18 inches of snow, life would be much better.. Even a 24 inch storm would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## 911 (Feb 4, 2015)

As a state trooper, I spent many long hours outside in snowy, zero degree temps and wind chills while investigating accidents and other events. It just isn't fun. We had a rookie come on-board some years back and he always bragged about how he loved the cold and snow and really enjoyed skiing and on and on. We were investigating a collision on Interstate 90, near Erie, PA, in heavy snow and it was about zero outside. It was a collision between a Greyhound bus and a fully loaded semi. There were several injuries, but thankfully, no fatalities. Anyway, this young Trooper complained and cried like a little baby after about three hours in the weather. I told him that I didn't understand his reason for complaining. It took us about 6 hours to clear the roadway and when we got back to the barracks, he said he was putting in for a transfer to the southern part of the state. He took a ribbing for quite awhile for that one.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow, this photo is just lovely, looks like another world.  I guess it's kind of like that up North


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2015)

911 said:


> As a state trooper, I spent many long hours outside in snowy, zero degree temps and wind chills while investigating accidents and other events. It just isn't fun. We had a rookie come on-board some years back and he always bragged about how he loved the cold and snow and really enjoyed skiing and on and on. We were investigating a collision on Interstate 90, near Erie, PA, in heavy snow and it was about zero outside. It was a collision between a Greyhound bus and a fully loaded semi. There were several injuries, but thankfully, no fatalities. Anyway, this young Trooper complained and cried like a little baby after about three hours in the weather. I told him that I didn't understand his reason for complaining. It took us about 6 hours to clear the roadway and when we got back to the barracks, he said he was putting in for a transfer to the southern part of the state. He took a ribbing for quite awhile for that one.



Yeah, it's a lot different when you have to be standing in one place, writing down things, probably bare-handed, who can write with gloves.  I don't imagine you guys get the best of warm cloths, I mean, I guess whatevers in the budget  I can't imagine the courage and commitment it takes to be a cop.  I sure as hell appreciate you guys, Denise


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2015)

High today of 6C/43F.  Sunny.  I'm whining less every day about missing the warmth of Thailand as I've discovered it doesn't make Scotland warmer to do so.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2015)

We have been on a roller coaster these past few weeks But it looks like it is leveling out..Not bad for February!!
.


----------



## Susie (Feb 13, 2015)

Steve said:


> Up here -32 and -45 degrees fahrenheit isn't uncommon doring the "cold snap" of winter..
> I don't want to boast, but WE LOVE IT !!!!
> 
> I really can't see myself ever living in the temperatures you have down south.. The fact we have 4 very distinct seasons makes life up here exciting..
> ...


-10c a heat wave, Steve? -38 and -56 degrees-wow, that's really cold!!!
I've experienced -20c as a child, and even then it was hard to be warm anywhere!
Remember wearing layers under the 'Loden' coat, long hand-knitted woolen stockings, boots lined with newspapers.
Remember getting frostbite on toes while sleeping under goose feather Doona (eiderdown)!
All electric house, Steve! Impossible in Melbourne! Electricity prices sky high!
Melbourne's weather today: 26c; to-morrow 35c; last night lightening, thunder, heavy downpours--never boring here!


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2015)

Just thought I would show you that tonight it will get a bit nippy with a windchill (feels like) of -44c ......

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/ontario/massey


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2015)

The most of our winter is over with (I hope)..our norm this time of year is 60 degrees..


----------



## Susie (Feb 14, 2015)

Steve said:


> Just thought I would show you that tonight it will get a bit nippy with a windchill (feels like) of -44c ......
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/ontario/massey


Read thru your posted weather report, Steve: Sun morning-29, afternoon -20.
Also in same weather report: "Wild boar" broke thru a perimeter fence at Madrid's international airport!
Also a warning: Do not leave "fresh Fish" in car! (Black bear attacked car on Vancouver Island, see photo)


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 14, 2015)

Here this week 82-85 Sunny.


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2015)

I really hate complaining, but the temperature tonight is supposed to drop down to about a balmy *-44c* and that is the temp and not the windchill factor which could be around the *-52c *mark as we are experiencing brisk winds from the Arctic.....

We are under a "cold weather alert" which means..... *BABY ITS COLD OUTSIDE !!!

*http://www.theweathernetwork.com/wea...wn_topnav_fx_7 day


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 15, 2015)

we have minis eleven right now with wind chill I don't know just what....but it is cold it is 3:30 in the morning here in the thumb....


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2015)

You probably won't believe this..
It was only -15c today which is like a "heat spell" for us.. We went out for a walk with the dog for a good 45 minutes.. If tomorrow is as warm as today, I will be putting on my cross country skiies and going out for at least one hour if not more.. I put on my skies just outside the front door and start out down the driveway and then on the back road for about 30 minutes and turn around to go home..
C'Mon this is the best part of winter ... Simply georgous weather.. -15c up to -10c is glorious...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

Steve said:


> You probably won't believe this..
> It was only -15c today which is like a "heat spell" for us.. We went out for a walk with the dog for a good 45 minutes.. If tomorrow is as warm as today, I will be putting on my cross country skiies and going out for at least one hour if not more.. I put on my skies just outside the front door and start out down the driveway and then on the back road for about 30 minutes and turn around to go home..
> C'Mon this is the best part of winter ... Simply georgous weather.. -15c up to -10c is glorious...



Take your camera with!!!


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2015)

PROBLEM !!!!
I don't own a camera ........................
I have an old one that takes film and my son gave me one of those cameras that you can see the picture before you take it..

I don't know how to use it properly...


----------



## Steve (Feb 19, 2015)

The warm spell is all over... It is now -38c as I write this post..
Cold temperatures are forecasted for the next week at least....


----------



## Kadee (Feb 20, 2015)

Feel sorry for us had 40+for three days, it's forecast for at least another 3 days Over 40. Don't like weather that hot 
I did hear on the radio this morning how your county is freezing


----------



## Steve (Feb 20, 2015)

Woke up early this morning (Friday) to go to Sudbury for medical purposes for me this time.. 
Princess decided to stay home as it wasn't an important visit to the doctor, otherwise she would of come..
The appointment was for 10:00am, so I left Massey at 8:30ish to get there in time.. It is about 60 to 75 minutes away from our house..

I heard it was going to be very cold overnight, so I plugged in the car to be able to start in the morning without trouble.. About 30 minutes before I was ready to leave, I went outside to start the car to warm it up a bit before leaving.. I just let it idle on its own.. It started OK, but not as fast as usual..

When I got into the car to leave, I noticed on the DIC (drivers information center) that the outside temperature was *-42c* ..... I knew it was cold, but not that cold.. Now, that is the temperature and not the windchill..
While driving to Sudbury, I had the local radio station on and they announced that all school buses in the north were cancelled due to the extreme cold.. Schools were open but no buses.. 
The dic registered *-38c* all the way into Sudbury..
Today was the coldest day this winter.....
Newstime on TV, many records were broken for the coldest day so far with some towns reporting a *-55c* temperature............
These temperatures are NOT the windchill factor, but the actual outside temperature.. There was almost no wind to go with the cold, but it was cold enough without a wind to make things worse......


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh my gosh!  I would be afraid to even go outside in temps that low.    Hope spring comes soon for you, Steve.


----------



## Steve (Feb 21, 2015)

Nancy..
Spring won't come till the middle of April.. Even that is quite early.. End of April to the mid May is average for spring..
We don't plant anything in the vegetable garden till the first weekend in June as there will (for sure) be a frost to kill everything....

As I write this post, it is snowing just very lightly which we call a dusting.. This broke the extreme cold and it is now only -*18c *which is wonderful..
This weekend we are having our Winter Carnival in our village and the mild temperature is going to bring out most of our village.. Today the high is supposed to be only *-16c* which is like a "heat spell"...


----------



## Steve (Feb 26, 2015)

It is the 27th of February and tonight the temperature will drop down to -36c.....

This is a few degrees below normal.. This winter has been a real cold one..


----------



## Steve (Feb 28, 2015)

Finally...........................................  .............................
I didn't have to plug in the vehicles last night.........
Not as cold as it was.. It is only -20c overnight and for the near future, it is warming up slowly...
Daytime temperatures will be around the -5c to -10c mark which is like spring....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2015)

We got 4 to 6 inches here North of Dallas yesterday!! (there was more aft this pic was taken)


----------



## Steve (Mar 5, 2015)

This is March 5th and as I write this post, it is -33c outside..
Will descent weather ever come ????


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Steve said:


> This is March 5th and as I write this post, it is -33c outside..
> Will descent weather ever come ????



Sure, but you'll need to leave Canada.


----------



## Steve (Mar 7, 2015)

Finally the temperature has warmed up..
The high daily is up to the minus single digits.. -4c to -8c during the daytime..
Now that's warm !!!!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 21, 2015)

*I'll Be Away For A While.....!!!!!!!!!*

I haven't been very active in the past week or so and the reason is my wife (Annmarie) whom I call my Princess is having a knee operation on the 26th of March in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario.. 
Her knee has been problematic for some time so the orthopedic specialist has decided to give her a new knee..
We have been busy getting the house in shape to receive her back home with a walker among other items such as a transfer seat for the bath tub, 2 raised toilet seats and 2 walkers..
She is scheduled to return home on Sunday the 29th..
I will be driving the truck (Ford F 150) instead of our new car which is a Chevrolet Sonic because of the height of the vehicle, the fact the truck will be easier to get into and most of all, the weather.. They are calling for up to 20 cms of snow for Wednesday (our travelling day) as well as snow for the few days we will be there..
She took of me when I had both hips replaced and my shoulder replaced, so now it is my turn..

Upon our return, I will post her condition, however taking care of my Princess is priority..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 21, 2015)

Best of luck and hoping for a speedy recovery...


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 21, 2015)

take care


----------



## Raven (Mar 21, 2015)

Wishing you safe traveling and all the best to your wife for a good recovery.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

Best wishes for your wife's surgery.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

Safe journey and best wishes your way, Steve.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck for your wife's surgery on the 26th. I hope her recovery goes well as she hopes. I presume you'll have a wheelchair to get her in and out of the car because of the snow 

Seems it's going to be hospital for a few people this week..both me and another member of this forum ( I'll protect her privacy in case she hasn't already made it public on the forum) are facing surgery this coming  Monday ...so let's hope all of us make good recoveries..


----------



## Josiah (Mar 21, 2015)

Since I'm contemplating a knee replacement, I'll be interested in learning about her experiences during recovery. I of course hope that in her case it is swift and pain free.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck and speedy recovery for all those with upcoming surgeries!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Good luck for your wife's surgery on the 26th. I hope her recovery goes well as she hopes. I presume you'll have a wheelchair to get her in and out of the car because of the snow
> 
> Seems it's going to be hospital for a few people this week..both me and another member of this forum ( I'll protect her privacy in case she hasn't already made it public on the forum) are facing surgery this coming  Monday ...so let's hope all of us make good recoveries..



I wish you all the best in your upcoming ordeal. . . .although with your upbeat attitude you'll find it a "piece of cake".


----------



## Shirley (Mar 21, 2015)

Sending best wishes for successful surgery and speedy healing for your Princess, Steve.  Also a safe journey for you and her.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 21, 2015)

Best wishes to you and the Mrs.  

I swear, I wasn't trying to rhyme, but look at that.    I do hope all goes well, happy healing and see you back here soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I wish you all the best in your upcoming ordeal. . . .although with your upbeat attitude you'll find it a "piece of cake".



I hope so Josiah...


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2015)

Best of luck for Annmarie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2015)

Steve, wishing the best for your wife, hope the surgery goes smoothly with no complications and she has a speedy recovery. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Seems it's going to be hospital for a few people this week..both me and another member of this forum are facing surgery this coming  Monday



Good luck on Monday Hollydolly, hope all goes well.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2015)

Sending prayers for a safe journey and speedy recovery, as well!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 21, 2015)

Best wishes to your wife, it makes a huge difference to a persons recovery having a loving caring partner ....The medical world has come a long way with replacements,I belive here in Australia they get you out of bed for excersise the day after the operation. I know several in the dancing world who have had knees replaced and doing well all back dancing 
Both of you take care and we will see you when your back


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and the best wishes..

We are getting nervous here in our house as we prepare to leave early Wednesday morning for Sault Ste. Marie..

Would you believe it ??? They are forecasting a bruiser of a snowstorm on Wednesday which is our travelling day from Massey to Sault Ste. Marie (about 3 hours drive)...
Although it is a bit early, they are also forecasting a snow storm on Sunday which is the day we come home..
Like I said, I am taking the truck and NOT the car.. Still have the snow tires on the truck..

Here's wishing the others that are also having some sort of operation all the best for a speedy recovery..

Catch you all next week !!!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ditto to all wishes...


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2015)

Just a quick note that I am back and the operation went well..
Naturally there were some minor complications but nothing we couldn't overcome.. They gave her blood thinners to prevent clotting, but it also prevented the incision from clotting so it bled for a few days after the operation..
There again, they gave her pain killers to kill the pain, but it also causes constipation which we had to overcome by more pills..
She is starting to weight bear which is good.. She starts physiotherapy at the local hospital on Tuesday.. The staples are supposed to come out on Thursday (maybe)....

As it is Passover today, unfortunately we are passing over Passover this year.. Her attention and care is more important.. 
Also NO Easter this year either..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

Glad all went well, Steve.


----------



## Raven (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello Steve, So glad your wife's surgery went well and hope she has a good recovery.
It takes time to get better from an operation but having a caring husband looking after 
her will be such a big help in how she feels.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the update on your wife Steve, hope she continues to mend completely.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 6, 2015)

My best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery, Steve.  Please keep us updated if you have time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 6, 2015)

Good luck and let us know how things are, Steve...


----------



## Steve (Apr 10, 2015)

A quick update on my wife (Annmarie) condition after her operation.. After 5 days, she was still bleeding from the incision.. We took her to the local clinic where they packed it and the bleeding stopped.. She then developed a small hemorrhage in her eye that was due to a broken blood vessel.. The staples were supposed to come out on Thursday but the doctor decided one more week would be better.. She has started physio twice a week even though the staples are still in.. The doctor put her on antibiotics because of a bit of red around the incision..
 I will keep you updated as things change..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2015)

Best regards to Annmarie, hope there's no other complications for her.


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2015)

Tomorrow (Monday) we are off to Sault Ste. Marie for a follow-up appointment for Ann-Marie with her specialist to check out the progress in her knee..
We will be getting up very early, go to physio for her knee, come back home, load up the truck, take the dog, and drive (about 4 hours) to Sault Ste. Marie..
Her physio is at 11:00am which means arriving in the Sault about5:00ish.. Have a light supper, and hit the hay early as we will be exhausted.. Get up early, have breakfast at the hotel, pack up but not load, go to the appointment, go back to the hotel to load, get the dog and go home...
Her appointment with her specialist is on Tuesday at 10:00am in the hospital..

Obviously I am taking the truck as it is much easier for her to get into and out of..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2015)

Have a safe trip Steve, hope Ann-Marie's progress is good.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the updates, Steve. Safe trip to you both.


----------



## Steve (May 15, 2015)

I will be gone for a few days next week.. 
Monday is a legal holiday here in Canada, so we leave on Tuesday and will be gone for a few days..
Going to Sault Ste. Marie for a 2 month check-up for my wife's new knee.. Appointment is on Wednesday..
Her specialist wants to see her as a follow-up.. 

So far, she is doing just great.. She walks without a cane in the house but carries one when outside when she walks the dog for about 10 minutes..


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)

Have a good trip Steve, hope your wife's knee is healing nicely.


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2015)

Home safe and sound..
We ran into a SNOW storm in Sault Ste. Marie on the day we were leaving for home.. Yes I have 4 brand new tires I just put on the car, but they are not snow tires.. I drove slowly and we made it and as I drove further east from the Sault, the snow turned to rain which was good..

The doctor was pleased with her progress but she has more to go.. Another follow-up for mid September which will make it 6 months from surgery..

*NOW !!!!!     
*
We off again on Monday morning to North Bay for another of Annmarie's medical appointments.. This time we will be returning home on Wednesday.. Hopefully there will be better weather however as I write this post, it is -5c out and that is the way it has been all week.. Way below seasonal temperature wise..

I will keep you posted on everything when I return.......


----------



## Steve (Jun 21, 2015)

Just to update you on what is going on here as far as the weather goes....

Today is the first day of summer.. June 21st.... Well, that is "so they say" because ........
We still have the electric blanket on the bed as it gets cold at night.. I mean COLD !!!
We planted our flower and vegetable garden a few weeks ago and got hit with a FROST a few nights ago.. 
We are still NOT wearing our summer clothes such as shorts, sandals, "T" shirts etc.....
The black flies are the size of June bugs and the mosquitos are the size of small birds...

Now, summer is officially here as of today.. Perhaps things will change but the weather channel is still forecasting cool times ahead...
Is this really summer or has it forgot to come this year ??????

Oh, By the way........... HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE FATHERS ON HERE .....


----------



## whisteria (Jun 21, 2015)

I like to have the four season's but cold is cold and i'd sooner have the shorter winter's and from april on the start of the spring and then summer etc etc,
How people live in very cold places beats menthego:


----------



## Steve (Jun 22, 2015)

Whisteria....
We live where we live.. Personally, I wouldn't live anywhere but in the northern part of our province of Ontario.. The "Golden Horseshoe" area of Ontario around Toronto just isn't for us.. We are retired and don't want the concrete jungle as we did all of that during our working years in Montreal.. 
The weather up here is quite different and is just what we like.. 
I wasn't complaining about the cold, but just making a statement about the lack of summer that will come eventually with its hot weather..

Bottom line.......... We enjoy breathing air that hasen't been breathed before ........


----------



## whisteria (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Steve,
Yes point taken,
We also lived all our lives in the "rat race", you might say living to work and not really knowing any other way of life,
Like you we do have fresh air, no industries here (thats why the kids have to move when they're old enough to start work)
Our way of life now isn't for everyone, I'd say you have to enjoy nature and the peace perfect peace of whats around us to enjoy this life style.
I do as ive said enjoy the four season's and it can get cold here in the winter "but" the winter isn't a long drawn out affair so before you know it the grounds warming up and the night's get shorter.
I feel if you can honesty find a place to live that you really enjoy "then" your a lucky and proberly happy person.
Nice talking to you Steve.


----------



## Steve (Jun 22, 2015)

whisteria...
I agree with you that you MUST be happy wherever you live.. Fresh air is vital at our age.. Peace and quiet is also important..
As far as winter goes, well, personally I have experienced both hot and cold and I much prefer cold to hot.. 
You mentioned it could get cold where you live....... BUT ....... I have NO idea where you live...

Take care....


----------



## whisteria (Jun 23, 2015)

France, about 200 miles from Paris (as you look at the map) and heading towards spain,
The limousin section but we live very much in the countryside, "very old fashioned farming area.



But if a fish did keep it's mouth shut all the time "how would he eat"


----------

